# REF. Colwyn Bay Wireless College



## frank elliott (Dec 12, 2010)

For those of us who were attending CBWC during the 1950 to 1960
years period,I have to tell U all the sad news that our well liked College instructor Patrick 'PADDY' Sweeney died this morning at his
son's home in Yorkshire. He had been in poor health for some months past. He lived in Old Colwyn and leaves his wife Cathleen
(now in an old folks home) and a son Anthony in Yorkshire.
Paddy and I have remained good friends all these years. He was a
true gentleman.


----------



## johnvvc (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi Frank,

Read this a while back but for some reason never commented, my apologies.

I was at the Wireless Academy toward the end of the fifties and remember Paddy Sweeney well. As you say a true gentleman who put up with a lot from us unruly buggers...

Any idea what happened to Pip?


----------



## Trevor Clements (May 6, 2007)

Yes very sad news Frank. Paddy Sweeney was a lovely man in every respect.


----------



## Trevor Clements (May 6, 2007)

Pip left at the end of my first year, in 1958. I have no idea where he went, but we could ask on the Wireless College Forum and see if Bill Whale, Kipper knows.


----------

